# Help with a video (non-Diabetes UK request!)



## JoeFreeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there,

I just had a phone call from a lady who is making videos for the Dept of Health about various health issues, one of which is around diabetes and pregnancy. She's posted this on our Facebook page, but I thought I'd add it here just in case anyone was interested!

"Hi,

I work for a video production company and we?re currently working with the Department of Health to make a series of instructional videos about various health issues, one of which is about diabetes and pregnancy.

We are urgently looking for a pregnant woman with either Type 1 or Type 2 diabetes who we could film for one of these videos. We wouldn?t need you to talk to camera ? just see how you manage the condition.

The filming would only take around an hour, and we would come to you, at a time convenient to you.

We?re looking to film this video in Greater London (or no more than an hour away) in the next couple of weeks, and would pay a fee to contributors.

If you are interested or would like any more information, please do get in touch: claire.gregory@shoutcommunications.co.uk

Looking forward to hearing from you!
Claire."


----------

